# Roller pair



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a pair of roller. They laid twice already but none has hatched. My male is a year 00 and my female is a o4. she just began motting when she had her first 2 eggs. I don't know what the reason is. I am suspecting that it is either, the female is still too young, or the male is unfertile anymore, but the male is only about 4-5 years old. I don't think a male pigeon will become unfertiled until at least 7-9 years.

Please help out if you can.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Breeding Problem*

Some Birds survive a major illness may become infertal. Or sometimes if there is more than one pair in the cage the other male will intrupt the other pairs mating. Some males don't know what to do. Has this older male ever producted young?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

99% of the time, infertililty is caused by a problem with the male, assuming the hen is able to lay, which yours is. Have you treated them recently for canker/trichomoniasis? Because some canker meds cause fertility to drop temporarily. If not, it's possible your cock isn't fertile, but let them try a few more rounds to be sure. Fertility seems to increase somewhat in the spring. 

Out of 65+ pigeons we have two infertile cocks and two infertile hens. One cock was a young bird when I got him but he simply wasn't fertile. The other is old, 12. One hen has a defect and has only laid two eggs in her 2 1/2 year life. The other is the weirdest thing--her eggs seem to be defective. When held up to a strong light in a dark room you can see a bunch of little bubbles in the egg and they aren't fertile. But this is unusual. Usually it's the cock.


----------



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

*Ty*

Thanks guys for your help. The person I bought the pigeon from said that the male was a great breeder so he must had been fertiled. Hmmm. they laided during winter too so maybe the male became unfertiled. I'll see what happens in thier next round since it's spring.


----------

